# Right Division



## CubsIn07 (Feb 9, 2008)

RightDivision.com | What Does It Mean To Be an Acts 28:28 Site?

Anyone heard of these people?


----------



## JM (Feb 9, 2008)

Ultradispensationalism


----------



## Grymir (Feb 9, 2008)

JM, great article. according to the act 28:28 crowd's so-called exegeses, they should be an Acts 18:6 church, which was when Paul said first we go unto the Gentiles. 

Oh great, are we a mid-acts, pretrib-acts, post-acts. amil-acts, pan-acts or pre-post-mid acts church? 

Y'all know, this is one reason I love theology. Just when you think you've seen it all, another bunch of wacko's show up. I bet they get along well with "Pastor" Arnold Murray.


----------



## JM (Feb 9, 2008)

HD Home Page


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2008)

I have never seen this site before, but they are ultradispensationalists. David Webber is a name I saw on the site and he used to have a program about 22 years ago on the radio called *The Southwest Radio Church*. He would always present the Scofield dispensational position on every broadcast. This site is connected with a group of churches that are prominent in the midwest and Texas called the Open Bible Church. They may be connected to the dispensational independent Bible College and Seminary in Kansas City called *Calvary Bible College and Seminary*. Not all Bible Churches are affialted with the Open Door Group. I am not familiar with the Acts 28:28 issue, but from the looks of the chart by JM, they are more ultra then most dispensationalists. Some may even believe that the sacraments are no longer valid for today.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2008)

JM said:


> HD Home Page



 I have not seen this kind of stuff for over 20 years. I was converted to Christ out of the Roman church in 1975 and met a man at a place where I worked in high school, who gave me an old Scofield Study Bible. He was giving me some of this material that is on this sight. Of course as a new believer who was still in the Roman church, I ate it hook, line, and, sinker until the Lord delivered me from this.


----------

